# In Wall Grill/baffle's for DIY speakers?



## WRX/Z28 (Feb 21, 2008)

Anyone know of any good looking grill/baffles for In Wall DIY drivers? Something ready made and paintable? I'm just brainstorming an idea for in wall's for my HT room, just to gain some real estate back from my floorstandings. Man, Can't even beleive i'm considering it, but the floor standings would end up in the bedroom for more serious listening.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

WRX/Z28 said:


> Anyone know of any good looking grill/baffles for In Wall DIY drivers? Something ready made and paintable? I'm just brainstorming an idea for in wall's for my HT room, just to gain some real estate back from my floorstandings. Man, Can't even beleive i'm considering it, but the floor standings would end up in the bedroom for more serious listening.


Parts Express sells Dayton kits (812, 711, & 714) that are blanks that you cut and use your own drivers in.

I have in the past used a Niles 650 grille kit and made my own baffle board, it's a lot cheaper than the Dayton kits. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/NILES-650-Serie...oryZ3276QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------

